# FOBP Backcountry Film Festival



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Come check it out. We'll be doing a raffle at the Oriental Show on January 26th. This is the SIA kick off party. Last year the festival was a blast.

We will also be giving away a brand new pair of Spark Blaze Splitboard bindings size medium. These are one of kind FOBP binders!

Check 'em out.










Could be yours...


----------

